# Tom Kristensen's Audi R8 and Q7 Stolen from Audi Racecar Driver's Home



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just one week after finishing 3rd in his #1 Audi R15 TDI at the 24 Hours of Le Mans, Audi Sport works driver Tom Kristensen had car troubles of a different nature. The winningest driver ever at the French 24-hour enduro awoke Monday evening to find two of his Audis (an R8 and a Q7) missing from the garage of his personal home. 
By Wednesday, The Copenhagen Post was reporting that the Q7 had been returned - found abandoned in a hotel parking lot. 
‘It’s never nice to have your home violated,’ Kristensen told Nordjyske Stiftstidende newspaper. ‘But beyond that the incident was pretty un-dramatic.’
Fourtitude made contact with TK earlier today by email to check the validity of the report and the status on the cars. Tom's response: "It was on the main news for two days in Scandinavia. The cars are back safe and no harm done." 
It's good to hear the R8 has been returned as well, but you have to wonder what sort of dastardly fellow would steal an Audi R8 from Mr. Le Mans. We bet there are a number of thousands of Danes who would be happy to teach him the error of his ways.
Found at the * Copenhagen Post * via * oneighturbo.com *


----------

